# C36 Tall Rig



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the opportunity to get into a Catalina 36 tall rig that is really tricked out for a really good price. But I have some serious concerns.

1) I sail on a lake in Central Texas that was once a river (so it meanders a lot) has extremely variable winds (both directional and velocity), and anywhere you go up and down its 70+ nm path takes multiple tacks.

2) I've been sailing a Catalina 22 single handed on this lake but have NEVER sailed anything in the 30+ foot range single handed.

Those are my concerns. Lake sailing and jumping from a 22' to a 36' with no stops in between.

I love the wide beam and roomy cabin of this boat as I love to spend weekends with my SO just getting away. I really love the heavier displacement and the idea of not being the target of drunken power boaters who like to see how much they can make me bounce in my 22 when the fly by in their 40+ ' cabin cruisers. I wont retire for another 13+ years and want to get a boat I can "grow" into over this period of time.

I have a friend that is a USCG Master and ASA instructor that will help me as needed, but is it realistic I will be able to single hand this beast or should I pass and look for something smaller?

I'm not sure I'm making sense, but I don't want to be "one of those fools" that goes and buys a big boat and can never really use it. ? Can I adjust over the next several years from sailing a 22' dingy to something this size ? Any advise is welcome, still have not pulled the trigger on the purchase but its all set up.

Thanks in advance,

MZr7


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a ***** grinding in big jibs on a 36' boat  

What happens on my J24 by hand takes a #48 winch with a two hand winch handle and a LOT of grunt .

That being said the J24 is being sold to move to a 29' so it easy to bring new people sailing


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Given that many new sailors jump into this game at 36 feet or so, I'd say you've got a leg up in having the experience of the smaller boat.

What year is the C36? They are all pretty nice family cruising boats, but the MkII editions have made some significant improvements (with the attendant higher price) Larger engine, even bigger cockpit, open transom etc but at quite a premium. Earlier models still have a good cockpit and the great interior layout.

If you're sailing a lot singlehanded sticking with a smaller headsail will make things easier. Overall I think this would be a good move if you can support the boat and have a place to moor it. It's definitely a good boat to 'grow into' over the years till you retire.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are the summary details. Its an 1985 model.



> This Catalina 36 (Tail Rig) is ready to set sail. It comes with many options including: Garmin GPS, reverse cycle air/heat w/dehumidifier, refrigeration, marine head, stainless steel BBQ unit, full cockpit cushions, dodger, sun screen canvas package, 125% furling jib, cruising spinnaker, bimini top, full boom cover, rolling furling cover, Navman navigation gear, dual dining package, large galley, aft sleeper, large v-berth, ample storage, hanging lockers, drawers forward and aft. Powered by a 1985 Universal diesel (30hp).


I would add, the boat is pretty much spotless from what I can tell. The broker has already hauled it out, refinished all the bright work, patched several fiberglass "dings", cleaned, buffed, and polished the bottom. Sails, sheets, etc look really good. I've got a guaranteed slip (at obviously more $$$/mo than I'm paying for my 22) but since I have a trailer, I figured I would bring the 22 home and either sell it as-is or maybe keep it around - for what I don't know yet. Other than I have an soft spot and many fine memories around the Sunset Cat.

The owner really wants to sell and its about 10k cheaper than many I have seen on-line. I think they are asking a bit much so when I make the offer it will be less than and asking price for sure. Depending on what the surveyor has to say of course.

MZr7


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our son recently bought an '83 that's a bit of a fixer-upper - and the price reflected it - but now they've got a pretty good platform to build on for future family cruising. He has already raced it in a singlehanded round-the-buoys race and done pretty well under handicap. 

The 125% jib will be good for you as far as shorthanded sailing, though a tad underpowered in the light stuff. 

If it surveys well, sounds like opportunity knocking!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Does the boat have an autopilot? That would certainly ease things a bit.

I'm pretty much a neophyte sailor but don't know how comfortable I'd be sailing my boat single handed in the conditions you describe. I could see myself attempting it on the bay if the conditions were ideal but I'd probably end up staying at the dock or motoring if I had to be somewhere.

I wouldn't want to talk you out of a C36TR as we are happy as can be with ours, you just need to get your SO checked out on the helm so you can do the grinding and you should be set.

Good Luck and let us know where it turns out.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Haven't taken it out for a sail yet so I don't know about the autopilot. We are planning something in the coming week and I have ask my friend to be the Captain, I'm crew, and of course the broker has to be there. 

When I was last on the boat the one thing that bothered me was that I had to step OVER the lazaretts to get from behind the wheel and reach the various cam locks mounted on top of the cabin at the companion way. And yes, those jib sheet winches are massive compared to what I have on my 22. I'm a pretty strong fellow at 52, 5' 10", and 165 lbs... but damn that is a huge main/jib and as was pointed out.. grinding that genoa could be problematic. But you know I can more than likely deal with that given time.

My biggest concern is how wind changes so dramatically on this lake. As my friend says.. "If you can get from point A to point B on this lake with all its craziness, then you can pretty much sail anywhere". Not sure if he is right, but considering his experience and credentials, I believe him. 

What if I'm at the helm and we get one of the crazy Texas thunderstorms with the micobursts. On the 22 all the controls are right there so Zepher is somewhat kept in check. But if I have to move forward in a few seconds to unsheet a main, adjust the headsail, etc ...all the while trying to get from behind the wheel ? 

I'm hoping that the larger displacement will make the boat much less "tender" than I am used to and thus giving me more time to make adjustments when "things change". Maybe that is not the case. 

Like I said.. I've never sailed a boat this size and don't know how they handle. But I do know my abilities and if this is just a bigger version of what I'm used to. I'm in. If I "MUST" have crew to be safe... then I need to reconsider.

MZr7


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Does your SO not participate in the handling of the boat? Failing an autopilot, all you really need is someone who can tend the wheel for the moments you need to do other things. As a last resort the binnacle wheel lock might help you out some too - but for both your sakes I'd strongly recommend that she be taught how to help out, at least in some minimal short term way. In reality she should be competent enough in her own right (eventually) to turn the boat around and pick you up if you happen to go over the side - or at least be able to stop the boat quickly.

True, the C36 is not particularly well set up for sail trim from the helm. I reckon you could get the headsails figured out, but the mainsheet being forward on the cabin top is not ideal (my strong preference is for a traveler/mainsheet in the cockpit for this reason)

I have had a little experience with the unpredictable lake sailing you describe, and while it certainly ups the ante, this boat will be much stiffer and more controllable than your C22 - the keel alone probably weighs twice or more what your entire C22 weighs. 

The '83 comes with oversize 3 speed primary winches - if they are on the '85 model then there's no reason to worry about being able to grind in a 125% headsail.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lines lead aft help tremendously when single handing. 36 tall rig jib is big but you "should" have it rolled in somewhat when you "anticipate" higher gusts. I don't know it the C36 would lend itself to a self tacking jib set up but that could be a solution too. The wheel, you can get a folding wheel. Yes, larger boats are way more forgiving when the wind pipes up. I've seen 30-38 ft boats round up in a blow when the smaller boats are getting knocked down. Of course the helmsperson's ego and experiance have more to do with all that then the boat. (imho)

after thought! Timing a tack can do allot to save time and effort on the jib sheets. It takes a bit of practice (and speed) but one can have most of the jib sheet slack taken up before the wind fills the jib.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Faster, 

Thanks.. your wisdom is helping. Yes she knows all about MOB drills and routinely helms the 22, knows how to start the motor, drop sails (on her head since I don't have a topping lift..etc). I am encouraging her to enroll in my friends ASA class, but her attitude is "why", you always take care of everything. 

If, in your opinion, is to not "lock" the wheel and have someone there to steer under my direction, then maybe this will work - she certainly can do that. I will never forget the night she ask to drive the boat back to the slip and land it herself. I figured WTF, everybody needs a shot, and she nailed it. She had watched what I had done for so long (and according to her rehearsed it in her mind at night) that she did it perfect. 

She still has issues understanding "wind" and "sails".. but I'm working on that. On the upside... we are a great team and makes sailing a pleasure. She is just really unsure of herself, hates heeling, and is afraid we are going to "tump". She had never been on a sailboat until she met me 2 yrs ago. The 22 was a mind-reset. The 36 is likely to scare her away. (until she sees the galley, salon, and vberth  ).

I think I'm almost there. Sounds like if take it slow, learn the boat, and in a few years I might be able to take it out in 25+ winds with some humble confidence.

So far nobody has said your a fool... (like trying to sail my 22 in "blue water")... *tee hee.

Thanks everyone... keep the comments coming. I'm meeting with my friend next week and of course will heed his advice strongly. I'm not one to ask for help unless I know I'm in over my head....as I am now.

Thanks again.... Sailnet is a great place to vet ideas and get honest feedback.

MZr7


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll try to address your questions as I have been singlehanding my standard rig '91 Cat 36 for 10 years and my '86 Cat 36 (divorce, long story) for 6 years before that. First, yes, the 36 is a much more stable platform than your 22. I moved up from a Cat 30 and the first thing I noticed was that rather than bouncing through the chop, the 36 cuts through it. The key to the whole thing is a reliable autopilot and an awareness of your surroundings. You just want to think ahead and give yourself a bit of time and room to do things. With Otto manning the helm, I can leave the wheel to trim the main and have also gone forward on many occasions to clear a stuck sheet or furling drum. As far as tacking the boat, same thing. Plan ahead, give yourself plenty of room. I will wrap the new sheet on the winch and while standing at the wheel (Otto off), "flip" the sheet off the burdened winch as I begin my turn. I use belly pressure on the wheel to free my hands and control the rate of turn. The key to less grinding is that as the jib crosses over, you bring in the sheet RAPIDLY on the "new" side while all the pressure is off the sail. Once on your new course, re-engage Otto, step forward and trim the jib a few cranks. Done. Now, be aware that while the 36 is more stable, it also develops more way and after changing direction takes longer to DEVELOP new way. That said, I would be hesitant to short-tack up a narrow channel racer-style because you have to move MUCH faster to accomplish this than I can move on my own. You need room and time when you're alone, at least I do. Raising/lowering the main is a snap. I actually ignore the "lines led aft" and just do it at the mast as the turning blocks introduce more friction and actually make it more work. Under power, the boat handles like a sports car. The prop walk is predictable and quickly learnable and the boat stops on a dime (don't ask me how I learned this). Docking & undocking are easy alone once you get your routine down as far as which lines you undo first given your particular slip, wind direction, etc. BTW, get a slip that let's you back out to port or you'll wish you had. It's way easier not having to fight the prop walk, but it can be done with a little practice. Aesthetically, the 36 really is a great boat. The ad lies, there is a TON of storage. I've never had the main table up...ever. Instead, I have a great "pit sofa" for watching TV or just relaxing. The game table provides adequate eating space. There are tons of cabinets, drawers and lockers. I lived aboard my '86 with my dog and my then girlfriend-now ex-wife (same long story) for a few years and we had room for everything we needed including work wardrobes. My boat is a '91 which is like yours, but with an open transom. Don't be fooled about the newer MK II models, our nav station absolutely KICKS A$$ compared to the new model. It will become your favorite place to sit. I could go on, but you get the point....buy the boat. A month from now you will read this post and laugh that you ever had any concerns. Yes, it's that easy. So you don't feel alone, when I moved to the 36 from the 30 I began pricing electric winches to help me raise "that massive mainsail". Now I look back and laugh at myself, too. Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well after Mikes and Fasters commentary, I think we have some consensus. Certainly I will consult with my Captain friend, but at this point I have not heard anything but the positive on my plans.

I'm going to go ahead and set up the "demo sail" for next week if possible. I think you all know I'm going to pull the trigger on this unless something goes horribly wrong.

When it's all said an done... do I need to post pictures and prices paid ? Oh maybe just pictures of the terrified look on my face when I take this bad girl out on our first date.

Peace,
MZr7


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The thing I would wonder is, can some of the sheet lines be fed to where the helmsman is? is move the cabin to main sheet to the cockpit. Or mover the sheets for the jib? Other than that, I see no reason to worry about moving up to this boat either. I made a similar jump, but from 8-12' boats to a 30'r, with 25 yrs of NOT sailing in the middle with out too many issue. With a spouse that is still learning.

Have fun with her.
Marty


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

As a previous Catalina owner/lover (c28 & c320) I'm prejudiced.... but I'd say - Go for it. Docking will be the biggest change and will take some time. As for sailing.... sure it will feel like the USS 36 for a while but that will change quickly. 
One suggestion I would make for your fear of cranking in all that sail is the Harkin ball bearing 2 handed winch handle - the one with ball bearing 'door knob' on top of the vertical bottom handle. That's what I've been using since they came out around 10 years ago and there is nothing like it !! Those little toy handles that usually come with the boat are no comparison to what you can do with a real handle.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think you'll find single-handing a 36 much more difficult than a 22, once you get adjusted to the difference in mass and force. I routinely single0handed my 36 without making much adjustment to the standard setup for my convenience. You will get used to the boat and feel as comfortable as you do now.

I sailed mine fine with the primaries forward of the wheel and the mainsheet on the cabintop - its not convenient so you just need to plan ahead. If you can operate the primaries from behind the wheeel, it is easier. If you can reach the mainsheet bfrom behind the wheel, it is even easier. With a good autopilot, it's a breeze. 

Trust me, any "big" boat shrinks very. very quickly, the larger hardwaae provided takes care of the forces involved and it becomes what most sailing is ... a mind game. The size just doesn't matter.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone mentioned survey in this thread, and I know MazeRat7 wasn't asking about that. Just wanted to mention be sure to get a survey done by an experienced surveyor familiar with C36s (if possible). Even at a good price, you'll want to know what you're getting into. Just my two cents. 

Good luck, MazeRat7!


----------



## silverlake (Oct 21, 2009)

No doubt you can handle it. No doubt.
I started on a Hobie 16 then mono 23, 27, 30.
Catalina 30 is the largest that I have owned, but bareboated in BVI 4 times on 
large 44 - 50 footers.
The best way to learn is a smaller boat where you can "feel" everything.
Bigger boat - things just slow down a little. Bigger sails = bigger wenches.
Enjoy standing up in the cabin. Self tailing is nice.
Good luck.
Hook'em Horns


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

silverlake said:


> Bigger sails = bigger wenches.


Actually, I have found that when you move up to a bigger and more expensive boat, the wenches get smaller and hotter. Of course, this might just be in L.A. :laugher

Mike


----------



## silverlake (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey now, I sail . . . I don't spell. I just wish I was witty enough to have meant what I wrote. Bigger winches require bigger wenches.


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

We went from a Catalina 250 to a 350, and found just about everything to be much easier on the 350.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

The one thing not mentioned is the tall rig on the boat. What are the predominate wind speeds on your reservoir? If your typical speeds are in the low teens and often under ten, I'd say go for it. Above fifteen and you will have your hands full (think plenty of reefing). The tall rig is going to have a larger and heavier genoa so you will be grinding a lot more.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

GeorgeB said:


> The one thing not mentioned is the tall rig on the boat. What are the predominate wind speeds on your reservoir? If your typical speeds are in the low teens and often under ten, I'd say go for it. Above fifteen and you will have your hands full (think plenty of reefing). The tall rig is going to have a larger and heavier genoa so you will be grinding a lot more.


This is a concern. This week alone, sustained have been around 10-18, gusts to 25+ with variability over 90+ degrees hourly. I'm basically sailing in a deep and narrow river channel (a canyon) that is very manageable in my C22. Tacking is the name of the game if you want to get more than a mile or two.

I'm trying to manage two worlds. Sailing and spending weekends relaxing. The 22 no longer provides the comfort, but does provide the ability to sail anywhere I want to go.

Then there are the power boaters in their 40+ bayliners that take great sport in "bouncing" a small boat like mine. 36 seems really big and something the average power boater would give a little more space. So my thinking is I can have a much nicer place to spend many nights out, I would have a boat I could "learn" and "grow" into for the next 13+ years as a sailor to prepare me, and (as a personal bonus) those damn drunken power boaters will give me just a wee bit more space.

All that being said, I'm really going to try and get this boat. I really dont see any downside other than cost. I still dont have a survey and the owner has not heard my offer (which will be much less than the asking price). Those two things could tank this deal and I'll be back to my 22 waiting for something else to come along.

Peace,
MZr7


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

MazeRat7 said:


> This is a concern. This week alone, sustained have been around 10-18, gusts to 25+ with variability over 90+ degrees hourly. I'm basically sailing in a deep and narrow river channel (a canyon) that is very manageable in my C22. Tacking is the name of the game if you want to get more than a mile or two.


 Sailing in Narragansett Bay I understand your concern. NGBay is really a few bays in one and it is peppered with large and small islands to channel and change the wind direction. Spring and Fall we have the best (strongest) winds and the regular afternoon 'South Westerly' blows up the bay like a squall line some days  One spring I left the reef in my main so long (a month or more) that mud wasps built a nest and when I shook it out pupas fell on the deck. My wife was grossing out  and I was laughing like hell :laugher You see my wife "puts up with" healing, but is basically just along for the ride and I try to make it as comfortable ride as I can so dealing with shifting gusts is just a way of life for us. I had a 'foam luff' put into my genoa to help keep a bit better shape because I spend much of the time with it reefed a bit to see/dodge lobster traps and to keep the boat on its feet. Yes...... real men do reef.... even when nobody else does - It's your boat and your sailing experience for you and your SO..... so enjoy it YOUR way


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

The thing about the tall rig is you will easily get over powered when you turn a corner and find yourself in a wind alley. I owned a tall rig on SF Bay where we have definite wind lanes (like the "slot" and "hurricane gulch") and I would tuck in and shake out reefs multiple times a trip. As I recall, there was one summer where I hardly ever did not have at least one reef tucked in all the time. In heavy air I was definitely disadvantaged. I "ruled" in light air. I don't want to discourage you&#8230; You just need to be aware that this boat won't be as easy or forgiving as a standard rig 36 would be.<O</O


----------



## whigmaleerie (Oct 29, 2009)

your not a fool to many people think that they can handle a big boat when they carnt, as long as you realies your limitations you will be fine. I think that growing into a boat is a good thing boats take a long time to get to know. I sail my 38' ohlson on my own all my lines are at the mast and i wouldnt have it any other way when at the mast putting a reef in it only takes 2 minutes, I have a autopilot but only use it when motoring, I can put my boat hove to and the put a reef in, i have a monitor wind vane and I wouldnt sail without it, you can put kettle on, plot possition etc etc it is the best crewmember ive ever had.

Go on take the plunge take friends and family out at first but ask them to do nothing while you get to know the ropes


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought of a distinct advantage to the tall rig: the only thing I really don't like about Catalinas is how they are too headsail-dependent. I really like the idea of a larger mainsail, and a smaller, or even self-tending jib. Tacking a big jib is the hardest part about single- or short-handed sailing. With the tall rig, you could get a smaller head sail than the standard 135 (or even 150) that is usually found on these boats. I never really thought about how hard it is to tack my 135 (okay, it's not THAT hard, but still) until I was sailing on a hunter, and tacking it's 110 was a snap. I bet you could even set up a self-tending jib on that boat, and make singlehanding a snap.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, so much encouragement. I really thought I was temping fate by making this jump, apparently I just need to be prudent, conservative, and prepared. I like that.

So, I'm pulling the tirgger on getting this boat, dependent on the survey results and if I can talk the owner down. 47k asking price is way too much for this girl.

That aside, I'm way more interested in understanding how to best sail her the first time out provided the deal happens.

Again, I'm sailing in a very unstable environment where winds change and puff for no good reason. The input so far has been very encouraging. Take your time, plan ahead, etc. I know this... Hell I do that on a 22. 

Certainly there is no way I can describe this environment unless you lived here. That being said, day 1 of taking title, how do I proceeded.

Maybe motor about to get a feel for her ? When do I choose to raise any sail ? Light winds (not going to happen until next summer)? Can someone relate how to translate what I do every weekend on my 22 today to a 36 ? I guess I'm just frankly scared. I know getting over that will come from within... but damn... this boat is 14' longer than what I have. 

If its same song different verse, than I'm good with that. Tell me to "suck it up" and stop being a wimp and I will listen (to a degree). But lord help me if I trash this girl before she has even has a chance to know me. That is a curse I never want.

Peace,
MZr7


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I can tell you my C36 sails very well in high winds with just the 150 headsail (theres a photo of my boat in the "when would you sail with just a headsail thread). The boat doesn't want to sail at all with just the main. 

The boat is a blast in winds over 12 knots. Over about 20 kts sustained you'll want a reef in the main to reduce weather helm. The times I've been out in winds over 25, we've been motoring, since I don't have any ablity to reef the genny. 

Just pick a nice day, get the main up first, maybe with a reef at first then roll out the genny and start getting a feel for her.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

midlifesailor said:


> I can tell you my C36 sails very well in high winds with just the 150 headsail (theres a photo of my boat in the "when would you sail with just a headsail thread). The boat doesn't want to sail at all with just the main.


This is the kind of mindset difference I'm asking about. Doing headsail only on the 22 is nice, but she handles like a dog. I've always been more inclined to use the main only in 18+ sustained (with this lakes directional variability) and my general rule is douse the 135 when winds get crazy over 18+ gusts. But that is how I sail my 22.

The 36 I'm looking at has a roller furling. I've never used one of these and the headsail attached is only a 125. That being said, from what I've read I should be able to deploy factional ratios of said 125. Meaning, I expect to be able to fly any ratio (80, 100, 125) of my head sail depending on how much I pay out.

If that is true, then would I not be better off to rely on some portion of my headsail for dive and some portion of my main for balance ? I guess I'm over thinking all this before actually sailing the boat. I apologize, but as an engineer by trade I cant help look at all the use cases before hand.

over-analysis challenged,

MZr7,


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

MazeRat7 said:


> day 1 of taking title, how do I proceed? Peace,
> MZr7


I'd say you should spend Day 1 installing your new autopilot (see earlier posts). However, as far as Day 2, I'd probably spend a little time getting used to her handling under power. The response to steering and power inputs will be different from your 22 and you will want to be able to handle her safely when docking, etc. Under power seems to be where the big checks get written. Back her up, spin her around, stop quickly, notice what the prop walk does under different maneuvers, etc . Once you feel comfortable standing at the helm of that "big beast", get the main up and take her out. I say "main first" because that's what I do when I'm going from the placid marina out into the ocean. I wait to unfurl the jib until I'm outside the breakwater and I have clearance from boats that may be coming in that I didn't see before I got out past the breakwater. I'm still under power, the main is up, and if I have to quickly turn to avoid another boat I have power and control without worrying about tacking the jib. Once your clear of traffic, cut the engine and assess the wind conditions. If you're over powered with just the main, put a reef in and maybe let out a bit of headsail for balance. If not, let out some headsail as you feel comfortable. Until you feel comfortable sailing close to the wind, just sail off a bit. It's inefficient, but the effects of puffs will be less dramatic. Otherwise, just have a great time. When you bring her home, remember what you learned earlier under power. When docking, take her SLOW. Remember that the boat pivots somewhere around the mast and will "skid" a bit if you make a sharp turn. Small inputs....wait.....input....wait...etc. Once she's all docked, just change your drawers and pop open a beer.:laugher And start dreaming of Day 3.

Mike


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

First, wait and see what day 1 brings you. Perhaps you'll get lucky and have a decent day for it. The biggest thing you're going to notice at first is the sheer size and weight of the boat - the difference will be dramatic. But once you get some sail up, you'll see that this one will just shoulder into the breeze, load up and go without nearly the 'twitchiness' of the old C22. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised and probably thrilled once you get over the initial trepidation.

Getting used to a wheel after using a tiller will be another thing, and you may well turn the wrong way a time or two until you get used to it. Luckily if you do, this boat won't get knocked over quite so easily.

By all means, for peace of mind throw in a reef and maybe not roll out the whole jib, but really with only a 125 I think you'll be fine in a moderate breeze.

Docking will be another challenge.. remember this boat will have a lot more "MO"mentum so some planning ahead and use of reverse gear will be required. Again, luckily you can do this while facing forward now with complete control, unlike leaning back over the transom to fiddle with an outboard. If it has a fixed prop you'll have great 'brakes'.

I do think that you are, to a point, seriously over analyzing this change-up, and after it's all done you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about.

And at the end of day one, you and your SO can stretch out in that amazingly large, comfortable salon and do in a bottle of bubbly or whatever!

Cheers


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Faster said:


> I do think that you are, to a point, seriously over analyzing this change-up, and after it's all done you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about.


Thanks Faster. I agree, the engineer in me has taken over too much and hence why I have not posted about the progress in a few days.

Currently I'm trying to get a bit better rate on the financing, waiting for the owner to complete detailing, cleaning, polishing, etc, and then I plan to make an offer. I don't know what timeline is involved in completing the process, but after all the great advice here, advice from others I've talked to, I'm giving my analytical brain a much needed rest and just moving forward at a comfortable pace to try and make this happen.

Hopefully next time you all hear from me on all this I'll be posting from the salon over some bubbly and "wondering what all the fuss was about" 

Cheers,
MZr7


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Update*

Money - check
Offer to owner accepted - check
Surveyor scheduled this week- check
Demo sail scheduled for this weekend - check

Trying to keep my excitement in check. Thats hard. My B'day is 12/8 - I can't think of a better present.

More later,
MZr7


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Maze!!! Now let's race before you get too good.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

MazeRat7 said:


> Money - check
> Offer to owner accepted - check
> Surveyor scheduled this week- check
> Demo sail scheduled for this weekend - check
> ...


Lookin' good! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Congrats Maze!!! Now let's race before you get too good.


Only the good die young. Apparently I missed that window. 

MZr7


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I would not worry about the jump to 36 feet. As other have said if you intend to single hand you need a good autopilot and if in doubt about size ALWAYS go up a size. I would buy a CPT wheel pilot simple good rep and easy to fit.

To begin with sail it with a reef or two in the main and if you have a small jib say 95% use it. 

I am 62 and often single hand a 45 footer with a regular main and roller furler headsail. I do have an electric windlass. I will not attempt to enter a marina berth in adverse conditions though.


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Final Update*

The survey was outstanding, today is my B'day, and today the deal was closed - can you think of a better gift ? Only thing remaining is the naming, sliver dollar, and getting her ready for our first weekend out.

Thanks for all the support and advice folks, I'm pretty excited at this point and looking forward toward the future.

Here are a couple of external pics, I'll post internal pics when we get the bright work done to where I think it should be.

Cheers,
MZr7


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Congrats !!!!! Looks Great..... You'll Love it.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the fold. 

Here's where I'll through in a plug for the Catalina 36 International Association. I intially joined for a year and just re-upped for 3 years in order to get the Maintenence Compendium CD they offer. I just got the CD and it is a great resource. It contains PDF versions of owners manuals for many of the common systems found on our boats and it has years (decades really) of maintenenace and upgrade articles from the Mainsheet magazine. 

The C36IA also provides access to a wealth of experinece and they even have a set of custom tools you can access for just the cost of shipping to the next guy that needs them. These are tools that you'd rarely use, but could save you a bunch of money to borrow like specialized extra deep sockets for the keel bolts and a Cutless bearing removal/installation tool. I used the Cutlass bearing tool last year saving myself hundreds of dollars vs. paying the yard to replace the bearing. It took about 4 hours and cost me maybe $100 for the bushing and shipping. There is no doubt in my mind the boatyard would have charged over $600 for the service.

Fair winds,

Bill


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to go.... Happy Birthday!

So now all the agonizing is over and it's time to simply enjoy and appreciate your new boat! Cheers!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Maze!!! She's a beauty, dude.

Now you'll have some room to stretch out!


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

midlifesailor said:


> Here's where I'll through in a plug for the Catalina 36 International Association.


+100 And the website at C36IA.com is a treasure trove of useful information. There is also a forum full of friendly folks who really know their boats. A great resource when you need specific Cat 36 info or advice.

Congratulations!

Mike


----------



## R29Willow (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey congrats on the boat. Faster's son here. The Tall rig is not going to make the boat any harder to sail - the standard rig is really pretty underpowered. If you have a 125% headsail on a Tall rig, you still have a smaller genoa than a 155% on a standard rig, with less sheet to pull in each tack. No big deal.

I am in the midst of re-rigging my boat to bring the mainsheet back to the helm. I will get Faster to post some pics for you if/when the setup is ever complete - probably not until February at this point. I singlehand the boat in races from time to time and frankly, with a 2 year old around, I am usually singlehanding when we are sailing too. So far I see no need for an Autopilot, although it will probably make things a bit smoother when the spinnaker is up.

The one thing people have mentioned is getting used to the momentum in tight situations. I have sailed/raced/docked a lot of boats from 30' on up to 52'. The closest thing to the Catalina that I have dealt with in terms of docking skills is a Santa Cruz 52. Most of the C36's weigh in around 18000 lbs, and you know it when you try to stop the thing.

Your boat looks in much nicer shape than mine. Good job and good luck.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

R29Willow said:


> Most of the C36's weigh in around 18000 lbs, and you know it when you try to stop the thing.


Damn that's a LOT of gear!! My C-36 MK I fin weighed about 13,500 pounds. Add 48 gallons of water, 20 gallons of poop and 25 gallons of fuel your still only adding 750 pounds to take you to 14,250... That still leaves 3750 pounds of gear?? That's a lot of socks...  Really though tools, gear and spares can weigh upwards of 1k+ add four adults and you can approach 18k for docking.. I guess that makes my CS-36 about 25k displacement..

The C-36 is a good boat and you have no problems with docking or handling it..


----------



## MazeRat7 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Greetings from the salon of "Peace of Mind"*

As promised, I said a while back I would post in the thread from the salon when we were aboard. Well here we are. It's going to be close to 32F tonight, no worries, the reverse cycle cool/heat is working great. We've spent most of the day on the cabin bright work and she is really starting to glow. All key systems are working great and the only word I've had for 48 hrs is "WOW".

As for the questions about displacement. This girl displaces 16,000 lbs with all the tanks empty and no "socks". There are 3 for water, 1 for fuel, and 1 for holding. I would guess fully loaded she comes in around 17+.

Have a great weekend all and a great holiday,
Peace,
MZr7


----------



## R29Willow (Nov 8, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> Damn that's a LOT of gear!! My C-36 MK I fin weighed about 13,500 pounds. Add 48 gallons of water, 20 gallons of poop and 25 gallons of fuel your still only adding 750 pounds to take you to 14,250... That still leaves 3750 pounds of gear?? That's a lot of socks...  Really though tools, gear and spares can weigh upwards of 1k+ add four adults and you can approach 18k for docking.. I guess that makes my CS-36 about 25k displacement..
> 
> The C-36 is a good boat and you have no problems with docking or handling it..


The spec sheet said your boat weighed 13,500....

The 83 and 84 boats are supposed to be a hair heavier. However, Frank Butler has stated that most of the boats hit their design weight before the engines and rigs go into them. The guys who lifted my C36 in Portland said it was around 17,500. It was full of junk at the time, but not that much junk. The yard manager had a C36 tall rig and he figured his was also close to 18k. I would be shocked if there are any C36's sailing around under 16,500 and I bet most are siginificantly over that. My boat gets raced and is kept in about the lightest trim I can keep it in, still there is no way it is near the 'design' weight.


----------

